# Blue staff



## Natashabruce123 (May 12, 2020)

can anyone help my ex left. Me with my dog last year and is refusing me he’s papers how do I go about getting them again someone please help


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Why do you need papers?


----------



## puppuccino (Jul 10, 2020)

What papers? Like vet records or something?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you mean his pedigree and registration?

In whose name is he registered?


----------

